# ls7 clutch



## unclebens (Aug 3, 2006)

How many of you have an ls7 clutch? What are all the parts you have to buy and how much was it?

Ryan


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi there,
All you need for a GTO is the clutch and the flywheel as well. I sell both of these for 533.30 shipped and I have them in stock!

You can order from our website conveniently online @ any time from www.fredbeansparts.com

Thanks,
Gene


----------



## unclebens (Aug 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there,
> All you need for a GTO is the clutch and the flywheel as well. I sell both of these for 533.30 shipped and I have them in stock!
> 
> You can order from our website conveniently online @ any time from www.fredbeansparts.com
> ...




I have a 2002 camaro. I'm trying to buy an ls2 gto flywheel off ebay which is ending in a little over an hour. I can just buy the ls7 clutch and pressure plate from you and use this ls2 flywheel from a gto right?

Do you recommend buying a new pilot bearing, release bearing, slave cyl? Anything else?

Ryan


----------

